# II exchange when out of Worldmark points



## Marathoner (Apr 13, 2017)

I have a Worldmark account which had no credits left in my current balance.  Moreover, due to a couple WM reservations I recently made, there were very few credits I had available to borrow as well.

I also recently made an II exchange within the flexchange period.  This normally costs 4000 WM credits.  Since, I did not have 4000 credits available to borrow, Worldmark charged me $0.15 cash for each credit that I was short.

I had wondered what would happen in this situation and did not know the exct answer, so I thought this info might be useful for others who find themselves in the same situation.


----------



## sparty (Apr 15, 2017)

I ran into a close call like this a few years back.  Once I confirmed the high per credit cost they charge for being short I quickly moved credits in. BTW - once the trade happens you generally dont have time to rent credits from someone and move them into your account.   It's very expensive to be short credits with II trades.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

If you haven't used your "once every 5 year" use of fax credits for a Worldmark red season booking, can anyone here confirm if you call up Worldmark after the 15 cent per credit charge has been made for this exchange (that was done with a credit shortfall), and ask them to use your once every five year 8 cents per credit exception and get a reimbursement so that you are charged only 8 cents per credit instead of 15 cents?  I read a post in a Worldmark specific  timeshare forum saying this was possible, but I wanted to confirm if anyone over here has been able to do this recently.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2017)

I have never heard of "once every 5 years" thingamajigger.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

I  was referring to the Worldmark FAX program, where you can book Worldmark reservations at eight cents per credit including the housekeeping fee. Use of FAX credits at 8¢ is limited to once every five years during High (Red) season and is subject to availability.  Technically I don't think fax credits are supposed to be allowed for exchanges, but at least one owner has indicated he was able to book an exchange for 8 cents per credit when short of credits as long as he hadn't used his 5 year red season exception. He still had to pay the housekeeping fee for the exchange though.


----------

